# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Percula 90 - Full ReStart

## João Magano

> A preguiça ... é um mamífero de hábitos nocturnos que vive em pequenos bandos nas florestas tropicais húmidas da Guianas, Venezuela, Nordeste do Brasil... e em Queluz, Monte-Abraão !


Ainda tenho dores no corpo de acartar 190l de água do Cabo Raso, enquanto me lembrar não me apanham noutra  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

----------


## João M Monteiro

João,

Estás melhor agora, sem dúvida e as dores passam.

Bombardeando com perguntas:

- que tipo de aquário vais montar ? Peixes ou recife; SPS, LPS, misto...

- que melhorias de equipamento vais fazer no Percula 90 ? (é um aqua que conheço muito bem....desmontei um há 7 meses)

- DSB, SB, BB ? RV e RM ?

- já tens ideia da lista de peixes e respectiva ordem de introdução ?

----------


## João Magano

João,

Não tenho assim as coisas tão bem definidas ainda, algumas já sei:

 Aquário tipo Reef, principalmente corais e invertebrados, os peixes serão acessórios  :yb665: ;  Vou ter alguns sps mas não serão muitos e principalmente mudas, por enquanto continuo a preferir lps e moles; Rocha: +- 25 Kg que era viva (moribunda) até que ha 1 semana foi lavada com água doce a pressão +  10 Kg RV que veio directo do nano. Sand Bed; Areia Sugar size +- 20Kg que á semelhança da RV foi lavada a pressão + quase 9 Kg que vieram directos do nano.

Convém esclarecer que o Percula estava muito abandonado/abandalhado e depois de meditar bem e de ver a porcaria que a RV e a areia tinham, resolvi lavar (e matar) tudo com água doce.

Extras à configuração do Percula:

 2 wavemarea de 2400 l/h (quando foram compradas para o nano já foi com este intuito) 2 t8 30W - 2 actinicas de inicio, depois quando for altura das renovar, provavelmente vai passar a 1 actinica e uma branca (já tinha e vou manter). Kit 68 da tunze (osmolator + reactor de kalk + balde  :HaEbouriffe: ) Kit de 4 ventoinhas da Jebo/Lifetech (ainda não tenho)  Retiradas todas as Bioballs e esponjas (já não as tinha)


Ainda estou a espera de algum material que estava gasto ou muito degradado, por exemplo as lampadas (HQI e T8), bomba para o escumador (está a funcionar com um compressor de ar), rotor para uma das ph.

E vou fazer a experiência de utilizar Probidio, apenas o BioClean Marine (Biodigest + Bioptim).
Reef Booster se vier a usar será só daqui a alguns meses.

Carvão activado e anti-fosfatos. 

De momento não me lembro de mais nada  :Admirado: .


PS: Uma vez que o Panoramico 80l morreu, esta mensagem e a anterior irão ser movidas para um novo tópico sobre o setup do Percula 90.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já está bastante pensado !

Uma questão final:
- acho o escumador do Percula 90 fraquinho. Se hoje remontasse um Percula não o usaria e tentava colocar um Deltec MCE 600. Não sei se cabe atrás do 6º vidro, mas tentava. Outra hipótese é colocá-lo de lado, mas isso depende do local onde ficar o aquário.

Força nessa montagem e vai dando notícias, que é como quem diz, colocando fotografias.

----------


## João Magano

Já ao fim do dia de Domingo comecei por colocar a areia lavada, enchi de água, depois coloquei a areia retirada do Panoramico 80l e acreditem que quando coloquei a rocha, não via nada, a água estava branco opaco, apenas tive o cuidado de colocar por baixo a rocha lavada e por cima a RV retirada do panoramico, até porque tinha alguns (poucos) corais que queria preservar. 

O resultado foi este, que só consegui ver ontem  :SbClown: , exeptuando a colocação de alguns corais de pé ainda não lhe mexi desde então, do lado esquerdo até gosto do direito nem por isso, estou a espera das vossas opiniões, é agora a altura de mexer  :SbOk3: .   



Esquerda:




Direita:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Uma ideia: divide em duas zonas - uma concava e outra convexa que é como quem diz, uma baía à esquerda e uma ilha à direita.



Na disposição dos corais, associas por cores. Tens aí corais pra criar duas manchas: uma laranja e uma creme/azul cinza. Ou cada zona fica com a sua cor (os laranjas pra ilha por exemplo) ou o laranja pode fazer a ligação entre as duas zonas, dividindo os corais laranja pelas duas zonas mas o mais próximos possível.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Gostei da ideia do Alfredo, especialmente quanto às estruturas. A questão das cores, depende sempre mais da compatibilidade dos corais.

Podias aproveitar o lado esquerdo c/ baía, fazendo-o mais alto, e a ilha mais baixa, colocando-lhe no topo o/os corais duros de ramificação (uma staghorn bem aberta, por exemplo).

Para a tal ilha, consegues aproveitar essa laje que se vâ à direira, colocando-lhe duas bases e fazendo uma gruta ?

Ficavas com uma estrutura elevada e mais densa à esquerda, depois espaço aberto/canal e, à direita, uma espécie de ilha, formada por 3 peças, fazendo uma gruta.

que tal ?

----------


## João Magano

> acho o escumador do Percula 90 fraquinho.


Concordo e tenho uma teoria que acabei de por hoje em prática  :SbSourire: , mas gostaria de ler a vossas opiniões:

Parece-me que o problema do escumador no percula 90 é:
 Demasiada altura de água no compartimento a ele destinado Só ser regulavél através do controlo de admissão de ar
E consequentemente para conseguir que ele funcione como escumador e não como uma espécie de repuxo  :SbClown: , a solução que temos é fechar a torneira de ar, o que empobrece a mistura ar/água ficando bem longe dos 70% que a Aquamedic anúncia.

Outra coisa que figura no folheto de instruções é que deve ser regulado de modo a que a bolhas fiquem a 3/4 do corpo do escumador, o que me parece impossivél de conseguir uma vez que o nivél minimo de água que se consegue naquele compartimento é suficiente para encher todo o corpo do escumador, só o copo fica fora de água.   

Solução: subir o escumador ... assim já conseguimos ter as bolhas de ar nos tais 3/4 e quanto a mim mais importante não estrangular a admissão de ar, possibilitando que a mistura automática ronde os tais 70% de ar.

É claro que para conseguir isto temos que abdicar da tampa do sexto vidro, mas disso já eu tinha abdicado por outras razões de caracter pratico.

Que dizem ? Estarei a inventar muito  :SbQuestion2:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

----------


## João Magano

Já tenho lâmpadas novas, é notória a diferença  :Pracima:  .

Tentei seguir a vossas sugestões, mas a minha inabilidade aliada a RV do lado esquerdo ser centrada num bloco unico enorme de 12 kg ... ainda não permitiu chegar lá, mas mesmo assim parece-me estar melhor:



Esquerda:




Direita:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens no restart, o aquascape esta excelente ! Vais fazer refugio num dos compartimentos atras do aqua ?

----------


## Olivier Fernandes

desculpa me intrometer


mas tb tenho um percula noventa que me da dores de cabeça 

o meu problema é que para não ter goticulas de ar a passear no aquario tenho que encher toda a coluna de agua existente na parte de trás do aquario porque sem bioboles e qualquer filtro faz uma queda de agua e a bomba de retorno mete as bolhas todas dentro do aquario
agora estive a ler o poste do escumador e fico na duvida porque como com as bolhas a 3/4 ele vai escumar???? se como ele esta as aparece muito lentamente os detritos no copo
outra que acho que o aquario com as bombas que vem de fabrica muito fraquinho

----------


## João Magano

> Vais fazer refugio num dos compartimentos atras do aqua ?


Eu querer queria Roberto, mas ainda não descobri um modo de o fazer, o compartimento maior é onde fica a bomba de retorno e aí a água retorna ao aquário por baixo, a ligação com o compartimento anterior também é feita por baixo, só no compartimento entre o escumador e o local destinado ao seco-humido é que a água circula por cima, mas este compartimento é muito pequeno ...

----------


## João Magano

> o meu problema é que para não ter goticulas de ar a passear no aquario tenho que encher toda a coluna de agua existente na parte de trás do aquario porque sem bioboles e qualquer filtro faz uma queda de agua e a bomba de retorno mete as bolhas todas dentro do aquario


Sim, tens que encher mais a zona do sexto vidro, para diminuir o barulho e eliminar as bolhas de ar.




> porque como com as bolhas a 3/4 ele vai escumar???? se como ele esta as aparece muito lentamente os detritos no copo


Eu não tinha esse problema, comigo costumava acontecer o contrário, tinha que manter a torneira do ar um bocado fechada para evitar que o copo enchesse rapidamente, mas que o escumador não é grande coisa é verdade  :Icon Cry: . 




> outra que acho que o aquario com as bombas que vem de fabrica muito fraquinho


Pois, por isso acrescentei 2 wavemarea de 2400 l/h.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Eu querer queria Roberto, mas ainda não descobri um modo de o fazer, o compartimento maior é onde fica a bomba de retorno e aí a água retorna ao aquário por baixo, a ligação com o compartimento anterior também é feita por baixo, só no compartimento entre o escumador e o local destinado ao seco-humido é que a água circula por cima, mas este compartimento é muito pequeno ...


Olá João  :Olá:  
Que tal na zona onde existiam as bioballs (zona 4), colocares aí só chaetomorpha? Ou mesmo por cima da bomba de retorno?
Do tipo:


(Foto retirada de: http://www.sgreefclub.com/srctotm/srctotmdanano.htm)


O layout ficou porreiro! Gostei... :SbOk3:

----------


## João Magano

Sim Ricardo, para colocar um monte de macro-algas "flutuantes" à semelhança dessa foto dá, e como retirei a tampa melhor ainda, mas quando estava a pensar em refugio estava a pensar num refugio mais completo com substracto, dsb se possivél.
Mas a falta de melhor essa será uma boa solução.

----------


## João Magano

Então e sobre a minha _brilhante_  :yb665:  ideia para o escumador ?
O pessoal dos Percula não tem nada a dizer ? E os restantes ?
Partilham da opinião do Fernandes ?

----------


## João Magano

Não me ligam peva, mas como  :JmdFou2:  já eu sei que sou, vou continuando a falar sozinho.

Fotos de hoje:

Frente:



Esquerda:



Direita:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá João,

O aqua está bem "catita"  :HaEbouriffe:  
Como já tinha dito, o layout ficou bem engraçado.

Já trocas-te a HQI? que lampada metes-te?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Eu tanbem gostei muito João :Pracima:   :Pracima:   e acho que a adição das bombas foi uma exelente ideia,agora como sabes que o escumador não é famoso,das duas três,ou limitas muito a carga organica,ou improvisas ai um escumador externo potente de alguma maneira ou então...TPA´s com fartura. :Admirado:  
Tenho a certeza que vais fazer a coisa certa. :SbOk3:  
Um abraço João.

----------


## João Magano

> Já trocas-te a HQI? que lampada metes-te?


Sim, é uma aqualine 10000 150W 13K.

Luis, quanto ao escumador vamos ver, na quarta feira deve chegar a nova bomba (de origem), vamos a ver como ele se porta depois de o elevar para poder ter o ar completamente aberto.

----------


## Luis Nunes

Tá um espanto.... :yb665:   :yb665:  

Pena é que as mudas são tão grandes que ofuscam a R.V..

Nem os peixes se vêm de tão grandes que são os corais  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

Tu tás lá magano....onde não sei, mas que estás, estás :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  


Luis Nunes.

----------


## João Magano

MudaIceTea !!!

Daqui a uns meses estarão um bocadinho maiores ..., ou não  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Como se pode ver os "apelidos" vêm dos pais, nalgumas as parecenças em termos de cor ainda deixam muito a desejar.

Frag_Stylopora_pistillata:



Frag_Pocillopora_damicornis_rosa:



Frag_Seriatopora_caliendrum_rosa:



Frag_Madracis:



Frag_Pocillopora_damicornis_purpura



Frag_Montipora_aequituberculata_vermelha:



Frag_Montipora_Laranja:



Frag_Montipora_Digitata_roxa:



Frag_Montipora_Capricornis_Verde.jpg:



Frag_Montipora_Capricornis_Roxa:



Acropora "não sei o quê" (esta é filha de pais incognitos):



Frag_Euphyllia_glabrescens_verde:



Frag_Pachyclavularia_verde:



Zoanthus Rosa:



Zoanthus Verdes:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Frag_Acropora_Milepora_roxa:
> 
> 
> 
> Frag_Acropora_Verde.jpg:
> 
> 
> 
> Frag_Acropora_Roxa:


 :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  
São três Montiporas..._Montipora digitata_, e duas _Montipora capricornis_, se não me engano.  :SbSmileyBisous:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá João,

Isso já está composto, agora é só deixar crescer.

Vais colocar adubo ?

Já agora, sabes o PAR desta lâmpada  ?





> Sim, é uma aqualine 10000 150W 13K.

----------


## João Magano

Sim Ricardo, pelo menos as 2 ultimas são evidentemente Montiporas, foi do sono  :SbEndormi2:  :SbEndormi2:  :SbEndormi2: .
A 1ª é muito pequena ainda, mas é possivél  :Admirado: .




> Frag_Acropora_Milepora_roxa:
> 
> 
> 
> Frag_Montipora_Verde.jpg:
> 
> 
> 
> Frag_Montipora_Roxa:

----------


## João Magano

Não João Monteiro, não sei o PAR desta lampada, quanto ao adubo ...  :Admirado:  a ver vamos  :HaEbouriffe: , após 3 meses talvez, depende de como as coisas estiverem a correr e se estarei para aí virado.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde João
Está mesmo bonita essa disposição. Era só mesmo conseguires disfarçar as cabeças motoras... :Whistle: . Seja como for Parabéns :SbOk3:  :SbBravo:  - Excelente pleno re-inicio (=Full ReStart)

Que peixes pensas aí colocar? Que tal por exemplo um pseudochromis fridmani  ou o porphyreus (tenho um bem gordinho)?, ou o nemateleotris decora? ou Pterapogon kaudermi? 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :CylPoissonSouriant:  :Big Grin: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Magano

Relativamente a peixes isto ainda está muito indefinido, de momento só tenho 2 certezas:
 Peixes não são uma prioridade. Esta montagem não foi efectuada a pensar em peixes, não tenho idealizado nenhum peixe em particular. Neste momento nem é garantido que venha a ter peixes neste aquário. Talvez uns "utilitários"  :HaEbouriffe: . 
 Não vou colocar peixes antes de assegurar que a coisa está a funcionar sobre rodas, e mesmo que pareça que está tudo bem  :yb663: , tenciono ter, no minimo, 3 meses o aquario a rodar sem peixes.

----------


## João Magano

Pois, quem mandou que a ReefDiscus fosse para as traseiras da CEDI  :SbPoiss: , fui tirar uma Radio à cremalheira  :SbSourire2:  e depois ...



Acropora Milepora Rosa ? Acertei ? Não perguntei na loja.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Relativamente a peixes isto ainda está muito indefinido, de momento só tenho 2 certezas:
>  Peixes não são uma prioridade. Esta montagem não foi efectuada a pensar em peixes, não tenho idealizado nenhum peixe em particular. Neste momento nem é garantido que venha a ter peixes neste aquário. Talvez uns "utilitários" . 
>  Não vou colocar peixes antes de assegurar que a coisa está a funcionar sobre rodas, e mesmo que pareça que está tudo bem , tenciono ter, no minimo, 3 meses o aquario a rodar sem peixes.


Joao o que tens na equipa de limpeza ? Eu recomendo pelo menos um peixe um peixe herbivore para controlar as micro-algas.

BTW As Montiporas sao bonitas !

----------


## João Magano

Era isso que eu queria dizer com peixes "utilitários", peixes que me ajudassem a controlar as algas  :SbOk2: .

Tenho Cerites (9), Nassarius (+- 12), Eremitas de patas verdes (5), de patas brancas (5), de patas azuis (1) e de patas vermelhas (1).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Era isso que eu queria dizer com peixes "utilitários", peixes que me ajudassem a controlar as algas .


Sim mas sera que esperaras os 3 meses ? Eu adicionaria um cedo ou aumentaria os hermitas ou adicionaria alguns Turbos.

----------


## João Magano

Porque de inicio não quero adicionar carga orgânica da _pesada_  :HaEbouriffe: .

Vou controlando o crescimento das microalgas, ter algumas, poucas, não me incomoda, até porque as tenho desde o primeiro dia, alguma da RV que veio do Panorâmico tinha micro (e macro) alga.

Se começar a ver que está aumentar logo vejo as medidas a tomar, que naturalmente podem passar por adquirir uns peixes herbivoros, por enquanto só noto alguma nova alga no vidro traseiro, mas as cerithes até têm andado por lá, vamos ver se dão conta do recado  :yb663: .

Eremitas não sou muito adepto ... têm o mau habito de me "desmontar a montra", turbos quero mas ainda não consegui arranjar  :Admirado: .

----------


## João Magano

Encontrei referencia ao PAR das Aqualine (150w = 210.00):

Para verem têm que fechar a janela do Yahoo  :HaEbouriffe: .

----------


## João M Monteiro

Foi excelente teres obtido essa informação, mas não a consigo perceber..
especialmente se compararmos com as lâmpadas de 6.500k.

Deve ser problema meu, de leitura dos dados

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Estes #'s de PAR na Aqualine e sem nenhuma duvida um erro !

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já agora, Roberto,
tens ideia do PAR das Aquaconnect 150w 14.000k que me falaste em tempos ser elevado (considerando os k) ?

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Se reparares a Aqualine 150 W foi a unica lampada em que o teste foi efectuado com reflector o que segundo o texto aproveita mais 75% de luz.

Um abraço
Rodrigo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Boa noite João
No sentido de proporcionar melhor acesso ao dados do texto em Inglês que colocaste, abaixo coloco a tradução do mesmo que agradeço completes com os endereços da net e valores das lâmpadas, algo que não consegui copiar para traduzir.

Espero ter ajudado :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
_

Link para o original: www.geocities.com/justinbaldwin/Sanjay.html

Tradução efectuada por Pedro Nuno Ferreira:_  _(Joshi and Morgan 1998,1999,2001, Joshi 2002)_ Os dados acima constituem um resumo das leituras de PPFD/PAR para as varias lâmpadas de aquários de recife, como medidas por Sanjay Joshi e Dave Morgan. E agora o que significam estes números? Penso que o primeiro passo lógico seria o de dar uma vista de olhos nas disposições naturais dos corais nos trópicos. Nos trópicos, os valores de PAR para a superfície dos mares (PAR=Photosynthetic Active Radiation=Radiação Fotosintetica Activa) têm uma média, depois de descontar nuvens, etc..., de cerca de 2000 _uE/s/m2_. Ena pá, isso parece ser imenso, e é, como é que alguma vez chegaremos perto dos números apresentados acima?

A lei do Quadrado Inverso
Sendo um ponto de fonte de luz, à medida que uma pessoa se aproxima de uma lâmpada de Iodetos metálicos, a intensidade aumenta na medida do quadrado da distância. Nos testes efectuados para obter os números acima, a distância do sensor à lâmpada era de 18 polegadas (apróx. 45,7 cm). Como as lâmpadas estão posicionadas a 9 polegadas (aprox. 22,8 cm) acima da água, multiplique o numero acima por 4 (ex: Iwasaki 400w  173x4=692). Mova-as para 6 polegadas (15,2 cm) e pode multiplicar por 9 (ex: Iwasaki 400w  173x9=1557). Esta lâmpada em particular aproxima-se de valores naturais da superfície sem sequer usar um reflector.

O valor de um bom reflector
O ponto seguinte mais importante a lembrar-se, é o de que os testes foram feitos sem um reflector (excepção para a AB HQI 150 w), por isso quase 75% da luz emitida pela lâmpada estava a perder-se e não atingia o sensor. Pensem no que acontece quando um reflector adequado é usado...podemos adicionar mais uns 50 a 75% ao número ajustado da distância. Por exemplo uma lâmpada 250w Aqualine de 10000K posicionada num reflector de luz a 6 polegadas (15,2 cm) da superfície da água produziria/renderia 111x99=999 ao que se adiciona mais 50% o que sendo conservador daria (990x1.5) 1499 _uE/s/m2._ Mais uma vez estamos próximo da irradiação da superfície. O elo abaixo do artigo de Richard Harker na Aquarium Frontiers dá vários exemplos dos diferentes materiais usados para reflectores e a sua utilidade relativa.

Onde são encontrados os corais e quanta luz necessitam de facto
Existem de facto corais que são encontrados em águas tão superficiais que quando ocorre a maré baixa ficam expostos à plena luz do sol durante períodos longos, mas será que de facto necessitam de tanta luz? A resposta é muito simples nem de perto! Existe um ponto para cada coral no qual as zooxantelas simbióticas atingem a saturação ou ponto de saturação a partir do qual qualquer que seja a quantidade de luz que recebam, essa não será processada. Mesmo para os corais adaptados a intensidades de luz extremamente elevadas, como mencionado acima, este ponto de saturação constitui apenas cerca de 20 ou 30% da luz que recebem. Com efeito, mesmo aqueles que recebem 2000 _uE_ apenas necessitam e usam um PAR de cerca de 400-600 PPFD com o restante sendo reflectido pela pigmentação ou absorvido por várias proteínas (ver artigo Salih et al abaixo). Em corais adaptados a baixos níveis de luz, o ponto de saturação pode ser muito mais baixo e mesmo inferior a 10% dos valores naturais da superfície, o que é algo a ter em mente quando nos preparamos para imergir um coral no aquário. Basicamente a maioria das lâmpadas testadas se usarmos um reflector de qualidade a 6 polegadas (aprox. 15,2 cm), serão capazes de cumprir os requisitos de luz de praticamente qualquer coral, coloração à parte, mas ainda assim a coloração não tem nada que ver com a saúde do coral. Por muito estranho que pareça, a grande diversidade usando o índice H Shannon-Winer de corais, ocorre entre 10 e 20 m onde a radicação fotossintética activa que penetra é cerca 10-20% dos valores da superfície.

Atenuação da luz com a profundidade
È bem conhecido o facto de que a luz se atenua rapidamente à medida que atravessa a água tanto na natureza como nos nossos aquários. Nos primeiros 5 metros de profundidade de um recife de coral, os valores de luz caem cerca de 50% relativamente aos valores da superfície, cerca 1,000PPFD. A 15 metros a luz atenuou-se para cerca de 10% relativamente aos valores da superfície, ou cerca de 200 PPFD. A uma profundidade de 20-30 metros onde muitos dos corais duros são recolhidos para o comercio, restam uns meros 30-40PPFD. Nos nossos aquários com lâmpadas relativamente fracas quando comparadas à energia do sol, a luz atenua-se ainda mais rapidamente com um redução de 50% nos primeiros 15 a 30 cm caído para 25% da irradiação da superfície a 60 cm de profundidade.

Com alguma sorte, esmagando alguns números olhando para os dados básicos fornecidos acima, recorrendo à lei inversa do quadrado, somando a luz adicional de um bom reflector e subtraindo a atenuação com a profundidade, poderíamos ter um boa ideia para o posicionamento dos vários corais no vosso aquário e de como bem este mimetiza esses valores encontrados a varias profundidades.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Já agora, Roberto,
> tens ideia do PAR das Aquaconnect 150w 14.000k que me falaste em tempos ser elevado (considerando os k) ?


Joao nao sei se Sanjay tem os #'s da 150w aquaconnect mas AQUI tem a info nesta lampada e no balastro que uso, mas nos 250w tipo rosca MH. 

Vou ver se acho no site de Sanjay depois digo.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

João que balastro usas HQI ? Ve se tens a resposta AQUI

----------


## João M Monteiro

Esclarecido. Obg Roberto  :SbOk:

----------


## João Magano

> João,
> 
> Não tenho assim as coisas tão bem definidas ainda, algumas já sei:
> 
>  ...    Vou ter alguns sps mas não serão muitos e principalmente mudas, por enquanto continuo a preferir lps e moles;


Parece que no final nem isto estava bem definido  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .
Quem vir o meu aquário agora é o oposto desta afirmação, só a palavra *mudas* está correcta.

Vários factores contribuiram para isso, entre eles e não necessáriamente por esta ordem: Não ter nem estar interessado em ter muita carga orgânica de inicio; O comércio de mudas de membros do forum, principalmente sps; Amigos a incentivarem o gosto pelos sps; Ofertas de mudas de sps; Compras a meias (mais concretamente a 3) de sps para partir e dividir; Lojas a vender frags; Preços altos dos Lps; Alguma frustação por não os ter conseguido manter no Panoramico 80l;
Presentemente a lista é esta:

Sobreviventes do Panoramico 80l:
 Sinularia Dura (varias mudas) Lobophyton Sarcophyton (muda) Palythoas (muda) Parazoanthus gracilis (amarelos) Rhodactis Indonensis Cladiella sp Capnella Tridacna Maxima
Novas Aquisições:
 Frag Stylopora pistillata Frag Seriatopora caliendrum rosa Frag Madracis decactis Frag Pocillopora damicornis rosa Frag Pocillopora damicornis purpura Frag Montipora aequituberculata vermelha Frag Lobophylia Frag Euphyllia glabrescens verde Frag Acropora Milepora roxa (ou Montipora Digitata) Muda Zoanthus cinza Muda Pachyclavularia verde Frag Montipora Laranja Frag Montipora Capricornis Verde Frag Montipora Capricornis Roxa Muda Zoanthus Rosa Muda Zoanthus Verdes Frag Acropora SP. "Creme" Galaxea Sp. Frag Acropora Milepora Rosa Frag Acropora Sp. "Marmore" Frag Acropora Sp. "Amarela" - Humilis ? Frag Acropora Sp. "Verde com pontas Azuis" - Humilis ? Frag Acropora Sp. "Amarela pontas coloridas" Acropora Sp. "Azul"  :SbOk5:  Muda Zoanthus Lilás Frag Acropora Nana Lilás polipos verdes Frag Acropora Formosa Verde Frag Acropora Sp. "Verde e Azul" Muda Fungia SP. Muda Sarcophyton Frag Turbinaria Reniformis amarela Frag Psammocora verde Gorgonia lilaz

E já vão muitos , muito mais do que tinha previsto.

E o motor do escumador  :Prabaixo:  . . . ainda não chegou ! :JmdEffraye:

----------


## João Magano

Faltou foto actual:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

João isso está  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  ,agora faltam ai uns peixitos para animar o cenário. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Joao esta muito bonito o teu aqua, so tenho um reparo a fazer, axo que daqui a uns meses vais ter muitos problemas em relaçao aos corais duros devido a estarem muito juntos e nao terem espaço para crescerem depois :yb665:   :yb665:  .

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Parabéns pelo aqua! Está a evoluir muito bem em termos de corais.




> Ola Joao esta muito bonito o teu aqua, so tenho um reparo a fazer, axo que daqui a uns meses vais ter muitos problemas em relaçao aos corais duros devido a estarem muito juntos e nao terem espaço para crescerem depois  .


Concordo com o Marcos, mas gostaria de realçar as Montiporas que tens do lado direito - estão mesmo muito juntas e em menos de 2 meses terás problemas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá,
> 
> Parabéns pelo aqua! Está a evoluir muito bem em termos de corais.
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo com o Marcos, mas gostaria de realçar as Montiporas que tens do lado direito - estão mesmo muito juntas e em menos de 2 meses terás problemas.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Doença da perna tb afectou cabeça ao Diogo ta visto :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   concordar com coisa que eu disse.........mais uma coisa Joao do mesmo lado tens me parece 2 montiporas de ramos isso tudo tao junto vai dar salganhada aiaiaiaiia.....se tiveres possiblidade separa pouco as coisas.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Parece que vem aí mais um upgrade...

----------


## João Magano

Estão mais optimistas que eu  :HaEbouriffe:  !

Nenhum dos duros está colado a rocha, posso deslocá-los conforme for conveniente. 

Pois, talvez venha a ter problemas de espaço, neste momento confesso que é uma experiência que até anseio por vir a ter, pois como disse são tudo mudas e algumas bem pequenas. Será bom sinal se vier a acontecer  :yb663: .

Tenho algum espaço de reserva, ocupado por moles que podem ser deslocados para posições inferiores e parece-me que se deslocar a wavemarea que está situada no lado direito da foto para uma posição mais 
central, consigo aproveitar melhor o monte desse lado direito.

Vou ter é que arranjar um peixe herbívoro mais cedo do que estava a contar, porque a Caulerpa Peltata que invadiu o Panorâmico já está a despontar com alguma força.

Aqui está uma foto dela no Panorâmico:

----------


## Luis Nunes

João,
 por qt vendes uns raminhos dessa Caulerpa Peltata 
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Sai um peixinho ...   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  

Qd não tiveres mais espaço prós duros, ja sabes, lá em casa há sempre espaço para mais um. 

"menos de 2 meses terás problemas."
      Já posso encomendar mudas ????

Luis Nunes

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> João,
>  por qt vendes uns raminhos dessa Caulerpa Peltata 
>                       
> 
> Sai um peixinho ...     
> 
> Qd não tiveres mais espaço prós duros, ja sabes, lá em casa há sempre espaço para mais um. 
> 
> "menos de 2 meses terás problemas."
> ...


Epá que mauzinhos... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Magano

Actualização semanal ...
 Muda Zoanthus Lilás Frag Acropora Nana Lilás polipos verdes Frag Acropora Formosa Verde Frag Acropora Sp. "Verde e Azul"
Já cá estão, e as algas do vidro de trás parece que estão a ir  :SbOk2:  

Hoje, dia 10:



Na semana passada, dia 3:



Entretanto e finalmente tenho bomba no escumador, uma OR PH 2500 em vez da original OR 2000, uma alteração inesperada, mas que talvez resulte melhor.

----------


## Luis Nunes

Isso aí atrás são 2 peixes ????   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  


Luis Nunes.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Isso aí atrás são 2 peixes ????      
> 
> 
> Luis Nunes.


Onde?...onde?...não me digas que o João perdeu a cabeça e colocou um peixe no aqua. :yb624:

----------


## João Magano

> Isso aí atrás são 2 peixes ????


Parece que para alguns, frags cá de casa, se os houver, só saem a 50, no minimo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

Conforme tinha escrito a semana passada:



> Vou ter é que arranjar um peixe herbívoro mais cedo do que estava a contar, porque a Caulerpa Peltata que invadiu o Panorâmico já está a despontar com alguma força.


O segundo peixe é que não faço ideia do porquê de estar nessa foto, só agora que o mencionaram é que olhei bem para a foto e o vi, fui ver o aquário e é verdade, está lá  :EEK!: , deve ter sido trazido por alguém preocupado com a minha imagem não ficar conotada com _não gostar de peixes_  :HaEbouriffe: .

----------


## Luis Nunes

Pareceu-me .....
Mas ia jurar que vi passar lá trás um frag com um pedaço de Caulerpa Peltata na boca. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  



Luis Nunes.

ps: Frags a 50... num estava a pensar esperar tantos anos. 
    Desse tamanho já os vais vender aos meus filhos   :yb624:   :yb624:  :yb624:   :yb624:  
    ou isso é por causa dos CITES  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Entretanto e finalmente tenho bomba no escumador, uma OR PH 2500 em vez da original OR 2000, uma alteração inesperada, mas que talvez resulte melhor.


Joao o aqua esta bonito  :Pracima:  
Agora quanto ao escumador qual estas usando ? Porque nao usar o OR 2700 com "needlewheel" ?

----------


## João Magano

A minha OR PH 2500 e a vossa (EUA) OR PH 2700 são a mesma, ou seja 2500 + needle wheel.

Na Europa, pelo menos por enquanto, não hà a 2700 hà a 2500 com e sem needle wheel  :HaEbouriffe: .
O escumador é o de origem nos percula, parece-me ser uma adaptação dos turbofloter 1000, em que a bomba é colocada por baixo.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> A minha OR PH 2500 e a vossa (EUA) OR PH 2700 são a mesma, ou seja 2500 + needle wheel.
> 
> Na Europa, pelo menos por enquanto, não hà a 2700 hà a 2500 com e sem needle wheel .
> O escumador é o de origem nos percula, parece-me ser uma adaptação dos turbofloter 1000, em que a bomba é colocada por baixo.


Ah estou percebendo...lol
Os Americanos tem que sempre ser diferentes  :yb624:

----------


## João M Monteiro

É assim mesmo, João.

Peixinhos é que é !
Mas onde é que está o tal do 2º peixe (Wally), o herbívoro ?? Eu na fotografia só vejo um Chelmos Rostratus.

----------


## João Magano

É um Zebrasoma Xanthurus, na foto estão lado a lado.
Acho que só consegue ver quem souber que lá estão e quais são.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Devo estar cegueta. Vejo perfeitamente o Chelmon (em baixo à direita), mas nem sinal do Xanthurus....

----------


## João Magano

Como eu tinha dito só quem sabe pode ver, com um aumento de 800%, o Xanthurus até está a frente  :SbSourire20:  :

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok. Agora vi

É caso para perguntar: onde está o Wally....?

----------


## João Magano

Uma foto tirada no 1º dia deste ano:




Por enquanto vai tudo andando bem, as únicas preocupações são o Chelmon que insiste em fazer dieta  :Mad:  e os eremitas que continuam a atirar frags para o chão, em particular os situados no monte do lado direito.

----------


## António Paes

> Por enquanto vai tudo andando bem, as únicas preocupações são o Chelmon que insiste em fazer dieta


Olá,

Já experimentaste dar-lhe mysis congelado ? Os meus chelmons adoram mysis congelado.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tambem recomendo mysis ou bloodworms. Quanto aos frags, nao usas epoxy ?

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  

*Bom ano a todos !*

Vou experimentar mysis e bloodworms, já experimentei mexilhão mas só o vi uma unica vez a abocanhar um bocado e depois cuspiu-o. Já não vejo nenhuma sabella no aquario, se não começa a comer vai-se dar mal ...

Roberto, sim tenho epoxy até comprei um "tubo" novo para fixar estes frags, mas ainda não os fixei a rocha, gosto de poder movimentar os corais no aquario, são varios frags de especies diferentes e ainda estou a tentar perceber o comportamento deles e ritmos de crescimento para determinar a melhor localização, por isso tenho tentado prorrogar ao máximo a sua fixação.

Além disso, desde o inicio que em termos estéticos, não gosto muito do monte do lado direito e se e quando os fixar vai tornar mais dificil uma remodelação.

O problema, já visivél, é que os que mais caiem são os que menos bem estão, crescem menos e de vez em quando lá ficam com umas pontas brancas  :Icon Cry: .

----------


## João Magano

Uns sim ...

Ontem:


Dia 21/11:


Outros Nim ...

Ontem:


Dia 21/11:


A qualidade do fotografo é parece não ter melhoras  :SbSourire:  

Hoje experimentei dar-lhe mysis ... ainda não foi desta  :Icon Cry: .
Tem um bom comportamento, pouco assustadiço, persegue tudo o que mexe e até chega perto quando ponho as mão dentro de água, agora comer é que  :Prabaixo: . Amanhã vou experimentar larva vermelha.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá João,

O teu aquário está muito fixe!!! Muita cor e variedade de corais, parabéns!

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas João,

O aquario parece-me estar no bom caminho, e o crecimento de algumas mudas já me parece evidente  :Vitoria:  

Nota: Vê lá se colas essas mudas, que vais ver logo que elas crescem  :Whistle:  

Abraço, 
Hugo Santos

----------


## João Magano

Um frag que devido ao seu tamanho e localização passa despercebido nas fotos panorâmicas, e que parece-me que promete e merecia melhor fotografo  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

De facto a montipora vermelha está a crescer bem! É curioso que no meu aqua a vermelha cresce até demais e a roxa também tem tendência a crescer muito pouco!

Uma chamada de atenção para este último frag!!!!! É um exemplar lindissímo - tens que me dizer onde arranjaste isso??!!

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - quando é que combinamos um almoço?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> 


Joao esta bela peca parece ser Acropora Tortuosa. Esta e uma foto mal tirada da minha.

----------


## João Magano

Mais uma curiosidade que ilustra o facto conhecido de que as condições de manutenção influenciam muito na aparência do corais.

Este frag foi obtido a partir de uma peça "inteira", se é que se pode chamar de peças inteiras ao que normalmente se compra nas lojas, que tinha uns tons de amarelo que considerava interessantes e que depois de ter o frag no meu aquario ainda gostei mais. 

Manteve-se amarelo durante uns tempos mas tem vindo a esverdear e agora de amarelo só o apelido  :HaEbouriffe: . 

A 4 de Dezembro:



Ontem:



Outro mas que tem uma justicação mais evidente, os pólipos são verdes e quer na loja quer nos primeiro dias de casa não estavam distendidos:

A 29 de Novembro:



Ontem:



Será que no meu aquario os corais não acastanham mas esverdeiam  :SbQuestion2:  :HaEbouriffe:  
E eu que até não sou muito apreciador do verde  :SbPoiss:  
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Uma coisa que notei ao ver a evolução dos frags é o seu fraco crescimento em mais de 1 mês (noto mais isso na Staghorn). Digo isto porque poderás estar com o cálcio baixo - tens feito medições?

Como é óbvio estão com muito bom aspecto. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Magano

:yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Tens razão Diogo, em ambas as afirmações, alguns corais tem crescido pouco, especialmente as "acroporas de ramos" que até são (ou eram) frags maiorzitos que os outros, e quanto aos niveis de Calcio fiz o 1º teste no dia 11 de Dezembro e estava a 305  :EEK!: . A partir dessa data tenho feito um esforço para subir os niveis de calcio, mas ainda não está estabilizado:

 - - Data - - - - Alk - - - - Ca 11-12-2006 - - 2,6 - - - - 305 17-12-2006 - - 2,72 - - - -330 25-12-2006 - - 3,5 - - - - 400 01-01-2007- -  2,72  - - - 385 07-01-2007 - - 2,48 - - - -380

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Tens razão Diogo, em ambas as afirmações, alguns corais tem crescido pouco, especialmente as "acroporas de ramos" que até são (ou eram) frags maiorzitos que os outros, e quanto aos niveis de Calcio fiz o 1º teste no dia 11 de Dezembro e estava a 305


Tenho um dedinho que adivinha!!!! Boa sorte com isso.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Será que no meu aquario os corais não acastanham mas esverdeiam  
> E eu que até não sou muito apreciador do verde  
>   .


Cuidado João isto pode indicar problema de altos niveis de UV sendo imitido pela lampada.

Dana Riddle:




> It is quite popular to believe that increased coral coloration is a response, at least in part, to UV radiation.   Our experiences indicate that some corals will turn green as a response to increased UV


http://www.masla.com/reef/uvlighting.html

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> [COLOR="Navy"]   
> 
> Tens razão Diogo, em ambas as afirmações, alguns corais tem crescido pouco, especialmente as "acroporas de ramos" que até são (ou eram) frags maiorzitos que os outros, e quanto aos niveis de Calcio fiz o 1º teste no dia 11 de Dezembro e estava a 305 . A partir dessa data tenho feito um esforço para subir os niveis de calcio, mas ainda não está estabilizado:


Crava-lhe com um reactor de calcio João. :SbSourire2:  
Então e o teu Rostratus,já come ou já "capotou"?

----------


## João Magano

> Crava-lhe com um reactor de calcio João.


Pois, será a melhor solução, mas tenho andado a fugir isso, sobretudo por razões esteticas, o aquario não tem sump, o movél não tem muito espaço e o que tem está ocupado, mas admito que se calhar apenas estou a adiar uma solução.




> Então e o teu Rostratus,já come ou já "capotou"?


Quanto ao Chelmon Rostratus continua na mesma, não o vejo comer comida colocada por mim, nem mysis nem larvas nem sequer artémia viva. Já fez 1 mês de casa, está mais magro, mas alguma coisa tem que comer caso contrário já teria "caput". Julgo que vai acabar por enfraquecer e morrer pois não me parece que a fauna existente na RV seja suficiente para o manter com saúde.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> [Quanto ao Chelmon Rostratus continua na mesma, não o vejo comer comida colocada por mim, nem mysis nem larvas nem sequer artémia viva. Já fez 1 mês de casa, está mais magro, mas alguma coisa tem que comer caso contrário já teria "caput". Julgo que vai acabar por enfraquecer e morrer pois não me parece que a fauna existente na RV seja suficiente para o manter com saúde.[/COLOR]


1 mês sem comer eles ainda aguentam, se tiverem boas reservas, mas concordo contigo que ele deve andar a comer alguma coisa.

Se ele começar, de facto, a emagrecer, é sinal de preocupação, caso contrário, ainda não.

Penso que o do Marco Madeira esteve cerca de 4 meses (sem ser visto a) comer

----------


## João Magano

Boas noticias, o Chelmon começou a comer mysis  :JmdFou:  !

Para surpresa minha na passada sexta-feira a noite, mal introduzi mysis no aquário desatou a comer. Vamos ver se a partir de agora começa a comer outro tipo de comida, confesso que desde aí, além do granulado que não lhe toca, ainda não experimentei outro tipo de comida, estou a ver se engorda um bocadinho antes de fazer mais experiências, não vá comer algo que lhe tire o apetite  :yb624: . 

Ontem já obtive bons valores de alcalinidade (2,5) e calcio (415), mas tive uma semana seguida a adicionar diariamente, de manhã Reef Advantage Calcium e á noite Reef Builder.
Vou reforçar a adição de kalk, mas parece-me que cada vez mais se impõe a aquisição de um reactor de calcio.

----------


## João M Monteiro

João,

Boas notícias.
Mas olha que granulado é difícil que ele coma. Mesmo que ambientado. Penso que deves apostar em mysis, larva de mosquito vermelha e numas ameijoas abertas, colocadas no fundo do aqua

----------


## João Magano

Actualização, não há grandes diferenças.
Fica 1 panoramica partida em duas para conseguirem ver com mais detalhe:

Frente - esquerda:



Frente - direita:

----------


## José Alves

> Actualização, não há grandes diferenças.
> Fica 1 panoramica partida em duas para conseguirem ver com mais detalhe:
> 
> Frente - esquerda:
> 
> 
> 
> Frente - direita:


Boas, vizinho  :Olá:  

Acho esta opção bastante agradavel
Pena tenho que a distancia que nos separa ser pouco mais de 500 metros e ainda não ter-mos tido oportunidade de trocarmos impressões, quanto muito a mesa de um café, bem perto de nós. Mas como diz o velho ditado........''em casa de ferreiro, espeto de pau''
Mas dependendo isso........acho que esta num  bom caminho.

----------


## João Magano

> Pena tenho que a distancia que nos separa ser pouco mais de 500 metros e ainda não ter-mos tido oportunidade de trocarmos impressões, quanto muito a mesa de um café, bem perto de nós.



 :Olá:  

Tens razão José, e sou eu que estou em falta !
Temos que tratar disso, telefono-te em breve.

----------


## Rui Damião

quando quizerem juntar os menbros do Monte Abraão para café também vou já vai ter de ser uma mesa grande pois já são varios

----------


## Ingo Barao

contem com mais um de queluz de baixo... 
que sou eu :SbSourire2:  
se nao houver problema claro.

----------


## Rui Damião

Pela disponibilidade de tempo vai ser complicado juntar essa turma toda mas é um desafio engraçado

----------


## Luis Rosa

Pos copos vai mais um daqui  :Big Grin: 


Cumps

----------


## Rui Damião

teremos é de combinar o dia

----------


## João Magano

Hoje: 



Está um bocadito mais cheio, mas está a servir de albergue a mais 10 corais e 2 peixes de um colega. Há uns 15 dias tive a 1ª baixa (em cima á esquerda) em 2/3 dias ganhei uma acro branca  :SbPoiss: , por sorte era a única que tinha reserva  :SbSourire2: .

O vidro traseiro está a ficar com um tom um bocado _abixanado_  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas João,
Está realmente 5***** e folgo em ver que o Chelmon superou o periodo de adaptação e se tudo correr bem,tens ai peixe pra muito tempo.
Parabens João. :SbOk3:

----------


## João Magano

Ultimas aquisições (já com 1 mês de casa), made by Ricardo Rodrigues:






Esta foto está muito mázinha  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Belas aquisições! Essa psamocora sempre que impressionou - muito bonita.
O aqua transpira saúde e já se podem observar bons crescimentos. Podias tirar uma foto à eflorescens que me parece estar do lado direito e essa sim está bem grande!!! gostava de a ver...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Magano

> Podias tirar uma foto à eflorescens que me parece estar do lado direito e essa sim está bem grande!!! gostava de a ver...



Pois, esse coral não é meu  :yb620: , é um dos 10 refugiados que vieram pedir guarida cá a casa, sofreram um bocado devido a um acidente, mas felizmente parece que estão a recuperar bem. Com sorte ganham _raizes_  :yb624:  



Quando chegou cá a casa a area branca era bastante maior.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> [COLOR="Navy"]
> Pois, esse coral não é meu , é um dos 10 refugiados que vieram pedir guarida cá a casa, sofreram um bocado devido a um acidente, mas felizmente parece que estão a recuperar bem. Com sorte ganham _raizes_


Ok, mas é uma das mudas da eflorescens?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Magano

Sim Diogo, é uma das mudas das tua eflorescens  :SbSourire21:  

Só por curiosidade, e independentemente do motivo, que penso esteja relacionado com uma quebra muito repentina do kH, as duas _manas_, frags do mesmo coral, feitos ao mesmo tempo, colados na mesma pedra e consequentemente com o mesmo tempo de aquario e sujeitas ás mesmas condições, uma _rtnou_ e a outra não:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Awesome !
Excelente trabalho João, parabens :Pracima:  

PS Estas xenias estao espalhando bastante, vais tentar controlar ?

----------


## João Magano

> PS Estas xenias estao espalhando bastante, vais tentar controlar ?



Oi Roberto,

Sim, vou tentando controlar as Xénias, do lado direito já _podei_ algumas, do lado esquerdo estou a aguardar que seja efectuado o leilão, aqui no forum, de uma rocha cheia delas para ver como fica, entretanto vou colocando pequenas pedras e até corais em cimas delas  :HaEbouriffe: .

Já se conseguem ouvir alguns corais a pedir socorro  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Muito bom, João. Valeu a pena o restart !

Estou com o Roberto (também por experiência própria): tenta isolar as xenias caso contrário dominam tudo. Não matam directamente os demais corais porque são "fraquinhas"  mas podem fazer-lhes sombra facilmente

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Joao(ões)

J. Magano

O aquario tá a ficar espectacular  :Smile:  muito bom trabalho! Ver se trocamos umas mudas, gostava de ter uma muda desse colt!

J. Monteiro

A experiencia que tive com as xenias e as que conheço, é que as xénias não são assim tao inofensivas quimicamente. Muitos dos pés conseguem encrustar-se no tecido de muitos SPS e acabam por os colonizar completamente.

Acho que o Joao Magano devia tomar medidas mais drásticas  :Smile:  antes que o problema realmente se agrave.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Está excelente o teu aquário João, até a gorgónia (oriunda do Duarte Conceição) está bonita! Só por curiosidade sabes os valores do Ca e KH do teu aquário? Tenho de arranjar uma forme de elevar esses parâmetros no meu reef de 200l.

Abraço

----------


## João Magano

> Só por curiosidade sabes os valores do Ca e KH do teu aquário?


Oi Ricardo,

O calcio já ha algum tempo que ronda os 440-450, agora o kh é que ainda não estabilizou, das ultimas 2 vezes que medi estava muito baixo 1,8 - 1,9 meq/l (5-5,3 dKh). Tenho vindo a tentar que suba mas está dificil, já me questionei se o teste ainda estará em condições  :Admirado: , antes desta queda variava entre 2,5-3,0 meq/l (7,0-8,5 dKh).

----------


## João Magano

> A experiencia que tive com as xenias e as que conheço, é que as xénias não são assim tao inofensivas quimicamente. Muitos dos pés conseguem encrustar-se no tecido de muitos SPS e acabam por os colonizar completamente.


Oi Gil,

Pelo que tenho observado, além desse problema que referes, elas não queimam mas limitam o crescimento dos outros corais, as zonas em que os corais estão em contacto com as Xénias ou não crescem ou crescem a um ritmo muito mais lento que o resto do coral.

----------


## João Magano

Já ha algum tempo que não escrevo neste tópico, aqui vão as ultimas novidades:
 A Galaxea tem-se entretido a _limpar_ a zona em redor dela  :Icon Cry: .
Quando resolve distender os pólipos, que chegam a atingir mais de 20cm, queima tudo a sua volta, não sei se não será pior que a pata de um elefante  :HaEbouriffe: , até agora já queimou completamente uma Euphyllia glabrescens e uma Seriatopora histrix, praticamente dizimou colonias de Palythoas e de Rhodactis (estão bem encolhidos) e a ultima foi uma Montipora roxa que descolou e lhe caiu em cima, esta apesar de ter ficado com bastantes areas brancas ainda tenho esperança de a salvar.
 As Xénias estão-me a dar algum trabalho, não param de aumentar apesar de já as ter _podado_ algumas vezes. Estou a espera que o Marcos Carvalho venha buscar a rocha com xénias do leilão para aproveitar para lhes desferir um novo ataque.
 Estou a aumentar a circulação do aquario substituindo as 2 wave-marea de 2400l por 2 tunze nanostream 6045 (4500l). Coloquei hoje uma e próximamente comprarei a segunda. Gostei muito das wave-marea, nunca me deram problemas, apenas as estou a trocar por querer mais circulação.
 Relativamente ao reactor de calcio, as coisas estão em marcha. Já tenho um da Aquamedic para 400l (era de enxofre mas são iguais), um controlador de pH, a torneira e respectivos manometros, falta-me a botija de CO2 e mais qualquer coisa para alimentar o reactor com água (não tenho tubos/mangueiras no aquario de onde possa fazer derivações, talvez tenha que comprar uma peristaltica  :SbRiche: ).
 Comecei hoje a adicionar ReefBoster da Prodibio. Como já vos tinha informado re-iniciei este aquario usando o BioClean Marine (Biodigest + Bioptim), achei que agora, 5 meses passados, está na altura de experimentar este suplemento. A ver vamos  :Coradoeolhos: .

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá João :SbOk3:  ,

Só faltou mesmo uma foto geral! Eu sei que não é bonito ver o território da Galexea, mas... :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## David Lemos

Boas Joao! Os problemas que tem te causado a galaxea nao te dao vontade de a retirar do teu sistema? Eu ja me tinha passado :EEK!:  
Abraços

----------


## João Magano

Olá David,

É um coral que aprecio bastante e este problema é recente.
Desde o inicio que ela regularmente distende os pólipos, começou com 2-3-4 cm, e tenho-a colocada num local que, julgava eu, tinha a situação controlada, apenas incomodava as palythoas e as ricordeas, e esporadicamente notava alguma retração noutros corais da zona circundante mas nada de preocupante.

A distensão dos polipos tem vindo a aumentar e esta história de queimar a euphyllia e a histrix foi ha pouco tempo. Estou de olho nela, neste momento está sujeita a maior movimentação de água, pode ser que assim não distenda tanto os pólipos.

----------


## João Magano

Parece que o _hospital_ até nem está a funcionar mal:

Tenho pena de não ter tirado fotos do estado em que ele chegou ao meu aquario, este coral parece ter uma enorme capacidade de recuperação.

Em 2007-03-13:



Hoje:

----------


## Luis Nunes

Pois...  :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire19:  


Posso confirmar que estava muito, mas menos muito, pior do que o que se vê na foto do dia 2007-03-13:. Nessa foto já ela estava bem boa  :SbOk3:  
Até acho que ela já está com vontade de voltar a casa  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Magano

Um dos corais que eu achava que tinha evoluído pouco ... até encontrar uma foto dele na galeria, de 21 de Dezembro:

Em 21/12:



Hoje:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Diz-me lá se essas mudas são das minhas? 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Nunes

Tuas já nao são.  :yb668:   :yb668:  

Mas por acaso , até vieram de tua casa, mas é só por acaso 
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Luis Nunes.

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  Diogo,

Vieram ambas de tua casa, a Seriatopora Caliendrum é minha e veio em Novembro último, a Eflorescens é do Luis e já veio de tua casa ha muito mais tempo.

Mais umas que vieram daí em Novembro

Pocilopora Damicornis Rosa em 21-11-2006:



Ontem: 



Madracis em 21-11-2006:


Ontem:



Pocilopora Damicornis Purpura em 21-11-2006:



Ontem: 



Stylopora pistillata em 21-11-2006:


Ontem:

----------


## João Magano

A Montipora roxa, queimada por ter caìdo em cima da galaxea:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Crescimentos uniformes e excelente coloração !

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Fantástico João!!! Também tenho o costume de fotografar os corais para depois ver o crescimento.

Abraço

----------


## João Magano

Hoje não há fotos  :HaEbouriffe: , vou apenas actualizar o setup:

 2 Tunze nanostream 6045 em substituição das seio superflow (wavemarea) 2400l, com isto fora os 2.000l de retorno passei de 1000 + 1000 + 2400 + 2400 = 6.800 para 1000 + 1000 + 4500 + 4500 = 11.000
 Montei ontem um reactor de calcio, Aqua Medic 400, alimentado por uma SP3000, tenho o controlador de pH regulado para fechar a valvula solenoide aos 7.98 (não é preciosismo foi só falta de jeito e paciência  :SbSourire2: ).
Medi ontem e tenho o Ca a 480/490 e o Kh a 7, hoje medi o pH à saida do reactor e deu 6.67, burro esqueci-me de medir o kh e o calcio  :Icon Cry: .
 Ando a _namorar_ umas calhas T5, mas isso ainda está numa fase inicial, pode não dar em nada.

----------


## João Magano

Afinal sempre ha uma fotozita  :HaEbouriffe: , tirada a 5 de Maio, sensivelmente 24h após dar entrada no albergue.

Desconfio que esta vai _sofrer um acidente_ e partir um bocadito antes  de lhe assinar a _alta_  :Whistle: .

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Afinal sempre ha uma fotozita , tirada a 5 de Maio, sensivelmente 24h após dar entrada no albergue.
> 
> Desconfio que esta vai _sofrer um acidente_ e partir um bocadito antes  de lhe assinar a _alta_ .


Conheço essa espécie de algum lado  :SbSourire2:  

Um coral espetacular  :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## João Magano

Ontem, a  meio de uma TPA (As montiporas vermelhas/laranjas estavam completamente fora de agua  :HaEbouriffe: ).














Geral:

----------


## Luis Nunes

João,

Tenho aí corais muito bonitos.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas joao
A acropora que assinalei era a minha?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os corais estao uma maravilha, lindas cores especialmente na Motipora roxa  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas fotos João, gosto de ver os corais de cima. Que tal as nano-Stream? Presumo que tenhas as 6045.

----------


## João Magano

> boas joao
> A acropora que assinalei era a minha?


Sim é marcos é essa mesmo, que quando ta comprei era assim:






> Os corais estao uma maravilha, lindas cores especialmente na Motipora roxa


Infelizmente para mim, essa montipora não é minha, só veio cá para casa passar umas férias enquanto aguarda a montagem da sua casa nova. Tem realmente o Roxo muito bonito.




> Boas fotos João, gosto de ver os corais de cima. Que tal as nano-Stream? Presumo que tenhas as 6045.


Sim, são duas nanostream 6045, estou a gostar, são silenciosas, são 4500l em vez dos 2400l das wavemarea que tinha, o fluxo de água é bastante disperso, conseguem-se manter corais relativamente perto.

----------


## João Magano

Descubram as diferenças  :Coradoeolhos:  : 






Eu descobri e não gostei  :Icon Cry:  ... espero daqui a umas semanas não dizer o mesmo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb665: 

Parece-me que alguem trocou de lampadas   :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Santos

Tens que meter duas actínicas nessa calha... tá muito branco. :Cool:

----------


## João Magano

Foi um bocadinho mais que isso Julio,  :yb624:  

E de qual foto gostam mais da actual (a primeira) ou da anterior (a segunda) ?

----------


## Luis Nunes

As diferença tá em que na segunda foto só estavas a usar o candeeiro da sala para iluminar o aqua e agora ganhaste vergonha e finalmente compraste uma calha como deve ser  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   tótó


Luis Nunes

----------


## Julio Macieira

Parece que se observa um "raio" de luz mesmo no centro do aquário na segunda foto.


Impressão minha ?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Tens uma nova calha, só T5? :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Nunes

> Parece que se observa um "raio" de luz mesmo no centro do aquário na segunda foto.
> 
> 
> Impressão minha ?



Júlio, o "raio"  é o abajour da sala.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Nunes

:Palmas:   :Palmas:  
encontrei mais 2 diferenças:
   1) os palhaços na 1 foto estão na direita e na segunda estão na esquerda.
       (e lá prá outra semana estarão em minha casa)
   2) a tunze da direita não está na mesma posição.
   3) a tridacna mexeu

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Magano

Esse _raio de luz_ é uma das coisas que sinto falta  :HaEbouriffe: .

Pois é, passei de 1 HQI de 150w 14.000k + 2 T8 30W actinicas para uma calha de T5 de 8 x 39w 13.000K.

Na realidade só tenho 7 lampadas ligadas porque uma chegou partida.

Sinto falta das sombras e do azul ... este ultimo, o azul, hei-de resolver conforme for reciclando as lampadas, quanto à ausencia das sombras e do "movimento" que elas transmitiam espero que, a seu tempo, seja compensado pela coloração dos corais.

Se fiizerem as contas passei de 210w para 312w (por enquanto 273w).

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pois....


Pode ser paranoia minha, mas eu gosto bem mais do estado actual.

Acredito que com uma boa conjugação de HQI/T5 se obtenha excelentes combinações de luz. Mas... em aquarios convencionais (500l + -) uma boa conjugação de T5 é o suficiente em termos estéticos.

----------


## Luis Nunes

É isso, Júlio,
   e ele para a semana já nem se lembra do "raio", nem da escuridão que era o aquário antes das T5.  :yb665:   :yb665: .

Quando trocar 2 das brancas (que supostamente até deveriam ser mais azuladas, pois serão 14.000k ), vai ficar tudo bem mais bonito.

João, uma vez que uma delas chegou partida, aproveita e compra já duas actinicas, e poupas um das "brancas".

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

João...

A calha está só a funcionar com as lampadas brancas??? ou colocaste alguma actinica???

Em relação a lampada que vinha partida, tenho lá uma para te dar  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Já estou mesmo a ver que lampadas são essas..."Tangakelvins" :yb624:  
São umas de 14k que mais parece 6500! :Prabaixo:  

Isso está a pedir umas ATI, 3 Blue plus e 5 Aquablue special. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Gosto mais da primeira foto. O aquário está muito bom!!!

----------


## João Magano

Pois pois, dizer é facil troca-las é que já é mais dificil  :SbRiche: , a seu tempo serão trocadas. 

Também é preciso dar algum desconto, anteriormente tinha 1 hqi de 14000k + 2 actinicas, agora são 7 (serão 8) de 13000k, é natural que fique menos azul.

Hugo, está a funcionar com as lampadas originais. Quanto à tua lampada esquece isso, não querias ter 16 ?

----------


## João Magano

Já que gostaram fica uma foto da dita cuja (ainda falta arranjar uns pezinhos de acrilico para não ficar assente no aquário):

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Olha que a "dita cuja" tem uma boa aparencia  :SbSourire2:  

Se calhar amanhã já monto a minha  :yb665:   :yb665:  

Mas com lampadas ATI  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

JOão,

Gosto mais da temperatura de cor actual, em que se notam claramente as diferenças de cor dos corais (apesar de tudo, talvez colocasse uma actinica como 8º lâmpada) mas... gostava mais do efeito de luz anterior

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Joao


As lampadas sao da CH-Lighting??
Essas lampadas normalmente vêm nas calhas da Bavaria e não valem um chavelho!  :Smile: 
os 14000k parecem 5000k, se trocares para umas lampadas minimamente decentes, talvez te agrade mais o resultado  :Smile:

----------


## João Magano

A calha não foi comprada na Bavaria (aí é mais  :SbRiche:   :yb665: ) e a marca das lampadas é Sunsun, mas acredito que a ***** seja a mesma  :Cool: .

Será que a cor é assim tão má, ou era antes que estava muito azul   :Admirado: , aqui de perto não me parece assim tão amarelo.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Será que a cor é assim tão má, ou era antes que estava muito azul  , aqui de perto não me parece assim tão amarelo.


João, eu diria que as duas coisas! :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Joao
O que tens a fazer é meter umas lampedas de boa qualidade e boa conjugaçao de cores ja ca tiveste em casa e eu nao tenho essa cor, no teu so tem falta é de azul :SbOk:

----------


## João Magano

Novidades !!!

Na iluminação:



Parece-me que está bem melhor, que dizem ? 

E nos corais ... já saíram cá de casa praticamente todos os que não eram meus e entretanto também já ha novas aquisições - Importação directa do Tuga Reef  :HaEbouriffe:   :Pracima: , o que obrigou a algumas mudanças de _poiso_, nada de estrutural, por enquanto.

----------


## Luis Nunes

Eu acho que em termos de iluminação, está muito melhor...especialmente porque os corais que dai saíram já estão no aquário certo. 
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
 Yes.

Em termos de corais .... com essas 2 actinicas, acho que agora o aquário está com  muita melhor cor. Estava muito pálido, muito branco.
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Nunes

Pois é, 3 coisas bem diferentes  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas João...

Que lâmpadas estas a utilizar???

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  Hugo 

 6 x 39w SunSun de 14.000k (e não 13.000k como escrevi anteriormente) 2 x 39w ATI Blue Plus

----------


## João Magano

Para quem não enjoa facilmente ...

Aqua em 2007-06-12

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu gosto da cor que tem agora  :Pracima:  
A Tridacna que esta no substrato e Maxima ? Como tem reagido a nova luz ? Ja pensaste em colocar-la mais alto no aqua ?

----------


## João Magano

A Tridacna é uma máxima gostou das T5  :SbOk: , já por inumeras vezes tentei colocá-la mais acima mas está sempre a cair, por isso desisti e resolvi deixa-la na areia.



Outro que gostou da mudança na iluminação foi a fungia:




Atenção que não foi só mudar de HQI + T8 para T5, também passei de 210w para 312w.

----------


## João Magano

Parece a margem sul ...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Se notares que esteja bem entao deixaria, mas se notares que esta estendendo o seu manto mais do que o usual e porque precisa de mais luz. Sera que tens uma pequena rocha debaixo da Maxima para se fixar nela ?

PS o Rostratus esta bem bonito como esta comendo ?

----------


## João Magano

O Chelmon Rostratus come mysis, artémia, larva vermelha, praticamente toda a comida congelada, granulado é que não.

Para quem não enjoa á primeira, aqui fica mais uma tentativa Album 

Penso que tem que ter uma conta Google para poder visualizar.

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Magano

5 novos habitantes:



Foto com a qualidade a que já estão habituados  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

----------


## Abel Brás

Um aquário de agua salgada , tens litros deve ter ...no minimo????
Obg

----------


## João Magano

Passado um verão com algumas baixas derivadas do contacto entre alguns corais provocado por quedas e aos Nudibrãnquios, guerra que ainda continua mas que finalmente com a ajuda de um Halichoeres chrysus parece que estou finalmente a vencer, foi tempo de fazer alguns frags (poucos  :yb665: ).

Agora está assim:



4 meses com T5 e ... nada a assinalar  :Admirado:

----------


## João Magano

Frente Esquerda:



Frente Direita:

----------


## João Magano

Continuo a procura do _efeito_ T5  :yb665:  ... desta vez susbstituí 5 Tangakelvins por lâmpadas ATI, vamos a ver se é desta  :SbSourire2: .

Agora tenho:

 2 x ATI Blue Plus
 1 x ATI Pro Color
 4 x ATI Blue Spezial
 1 x Tangakevin

----------


## João Magano

Um _bicho_ que já fotografei inumeras vezes mas que devido á rapidez com que se mexe nunca fica muito nítido  :HaEbouriffe: .
Desta vez consegui um bocadinho mais perto.

Esta é a minha sobrevivente da odisseia de importação de Tridacnas que tivemos aqui no forum e que terminou já faz quase 2 anos, se não estou em erro chegaram em Dezembro de 2005.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aquario esta lindo João, gosto muito mais da cor que tens agora com as novas lampadas !

PS Estou feliz de ver que o Rostratus continua a andar bem  :Pracima:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas João,

Antes demais, parabens pelo teu aquário, essa Tridacna está um espectaculo!

Tenho três "perguntinhas" para te fazer:
Como está a situação dos nudibranquios?
Como se tem comportado o Halichoeres chrysus perante eles?
Qual é que pensas que é o melhor "tratamento" para eles?

Atentamente,

----------


## João Magano

Boas Tiago,

A guerra com os Nudibrãnquios ainda não está terminada, é preciso ser rigoroso e não desleixar o tratamento, coisa que eu não fiz.

Os banhos com Coral Deep funcionam ... quase ... alguns continuam vivos, um pouco atordoados mas vivos, tens que chocalhar bem o coral _no banho_ para que caiam e/ou aspira-los. O problema é que eles não existem só nas montiporas e passado algum tempo lá estão de volta ás monti.
Também tens que ter cuidado com as posturas essas têm que ser retiradas (raspadas) manualmente pois o banho não as afecta e estão pegadas de tal modo que nem esguichos nem aspiradelas funcionam.

Comprei o Halichoeres chrysus para me ajudar nesta luta e até agora ou é uma coincidência ou tem ajudado bastante, tenho muito menos Nudis, nunca mais encontrei nenhum á vista, quero dizer na partes visiveis dos corais, por baixo em zonas onde ele não chega já dei com alguns, mas os corais estão a recuperar visivelmente, mesmo por baixo, o que é será sinal que a população de Nudibrânquios está a diminuir.

Quanto ao peixe, mesmo ignorando a sua função _utilitária_, estou muito satisfeito, é muito activo e não se esconde.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...O problema é que eles não existem só nas montiporas e passado algum tempo lá estão de volta ás monti...


Foi a essa conclusão que cheguei!
Fiz um tratamento diferente aqui á uns meses, através de choque osmótico, e fiquei sem eles durante algum tempo. Recentemente descobri uma nova colónia. Estou com a idea de que eles tambem se podem refugiar nas rochas ou outros corais.
Estou com a sensação de que não há remédio para estes seres senão retirar as montiporas para um aquário de quarentena durante uns dois meses para tratamento das peças e morte dos nudibranquios e prosupostas pusturas á fome no aquario principal.
Quanto ao Halichoeres chrysus, não vejo utilidade nenhuma! Talvez por culpa minha, porque não estou disposto a penalizar 20 peixes por causa de um. Se alimentasse menos o aquário provalvelmente ele iria contribuir para a diminuição destes seres! Neste momento ele agradece bastante a comida que "lhe" forneço!
São uns bichos "danados" estes nudibranquios!! :yb620:  

Atentamente,

----------


## João Magano

> Estou com a idea de que eles tambem se podem refugiar nas rochas ou outros corais.


É mesmo assim, podes ter o azar de ter uma infestação de Nudis sem teres adicionado qualquer tipo de montipora, podem vir noutro qualquer coral ou rv. É uma das razões porque é recomendado dar sempre um banho desinfectante a qualquer novo coral antes de o colocar no aquário, procedimento que confesso não tenho o hábito de fazer.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Quanto ao Halichoeres chrysus, não vejo utilidade nenhuma!


olá Tiago,

não podia estar mais em desacordo!  este peixe é fantástico no combate aos nudis.  :Palmas:   e quem conheceu o meu aquario ao longo deste ano sabe do que falo  :yb665:   posso-te dizer que em meados de abril tive uma peste que nem imaginas... cheguei a aspirar aos 50 de cada montipora...  todos com 1 cm aprox.... até que meti um chrysus. ficou tudo mais ou menos controlado. por vezes lá encontrava um ou outro. até que em inicios de Julho ele decide dar uma volta e salta para fora do aquario...  foi o descalabro total.
varios amigos aqui do forum puderam testemunhar.
em final de Julho arranjei um novo chrysus e meti-o no aquario e no inicio de Agosto fui de ferias deixando o aquario a sua sorte   :Coradoeolhos:  

Quando cheguei, nem um só nudibranqueo... nada... entretanto, com receio que pudesse saltar coloquei mais um.
Neste momento tenho dois chrysus e posso-te dizer que uma vez por semana levanto as minha montiporas todas e NADA...  nunca mais vi sinal deles...

portanto, só tenho uma coisa dizer..

BENDITO HALICHOERES CHYSUS   :yb624:   :yb624:  




> Se alimentasse menos o aquário provalvelmente ele iria contribuir para a diminuição destes seres! Neste momento ele agradece bastante a comida que "lhe" forneço!


de facto são peixes glutões e que aceitam todo o tipo de comida. no entanto posso-te dizer que eu sou dos que alimentam fortemente o aquario em razão dos muitos LPS´s que por lá tenho, e eles apesar de tudo fazem o seu trabalhinho na mesma...




> São uns bichos "danados" estes nudibranquios!! 
> ,


aí estou 100% de acordo contigo... podem levar ao desespero qualquer um....

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Duarte,

Então é o meu que tem um desvio de personalidade! :yb624:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas Duarte,
> 
> Então é o meu que tem um desvio de personalidade! 
> 
> Atentamente,


experimenta lá meter outro... 
assim poderás tirar outro tipo de conclusões... ou não...

para além que que são peixes até bem bonitos

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...experimenta lá meter outro... 
> assim poderás tirar outro tipo de conclusões... ou não...


Já não é a primeira pessoa que oiço dizer que estes peixes não funcionam como predadores aos nudibrânquios, tal como oiço o contrário. Faz-me lembrar a teoria dos Synchiropus picturatus quanto ás planárias.




> ...para além que que são peixes até bem bonitos...


Já entramos numa questão de gosto que, quanto a mim, dispensava bem este peixe. Só o comprei para me controlar uma praga, coisa que não faz no "meu aquário".

Atentamente,

----------


## João Magano

> Faz-me lembrar a teoria dos Synchiropus picturatus quanto ás planárias.


E dos Chelmon rostratus com as aptasias, e dos Centropyge loriculus com as Tridacnas, e mais uma serie delas. Para uns individuos (peixes) é assim para outros não, os peixes também têm a sua personalidade  :HaEbouriffe: .

----------


## Filipe Simões

E novidades sobre este aquario?

Onde encaixaste ai o reactor de calcio? Tens alguma foto onde isso se possa ver?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tens razao Filipe, novidades nao ha?
Esse percula ta muito porreiro  :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## João Magano

:Olá: ,

Fotos novas não tenho, fiquei sem máquina e ainda não tratei de comprar uma nova.

O reactor de calcio é um KR 400 da aqua-medic, cabe na "sump" criada pelo  sexto vidro, na zona de retorno (a maior).

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde  a todos

Alguém sabe alguma coisa deste projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Nunes

Sei sim. O projecto está bom, mas a máquina fotográfica pifou.


 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, João.

Como e que vai, o teu aquario?

Ainda precisas de um fotografo?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas

tao essa maquina? ja ta boa?
Que tal vai o aquario?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Desculpa-me João a "ignorância do macaco" o que é que queres dizer com esta frase a passar do telemóvel  :Frown: ???

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, e novidades do aquário? Como está tudo? Merecia umas fotos novas :P

----------

